# smorzo



## Angel.Aura

A Roma e dintorni abbiamo la parola "smorzo" per indicare un deposito/rivendita di materiali per l'edilizia (es. Va' allo smorzo e prendi i foratini, l'intonaco e un fratazzo).
La diffusione di questo termine è limitata a questa zona oppure viene usata anche in altre parti d'Italia?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Al nord-ovest, mai sentito.

Non ho però mai avuto a che fare intensamente con il settore.


----------



## Angel.Aura

MünchnerFax said:


> Al nord-ovest, mai sentito.
> 
> Non ho però mai avuto a che fare intensamente con il settore.



Ciao MF,
ma non avete un nome breve per indicare quel posto? Ogni volta bisogna dire: vado al deposito dei materiali edili?

A.A.

PS No, neanche io ci sono addentro, però mi è capitato di fare acquisti in uno smorzo.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Al momento, di breve non mi viene in mente niente. Spontaneamente direi _negozio/deposito di edilizia_ o _di materiale edile_.


----------



## gabrigabri

A me verrebbe da dire il nome del negozio, magari quello di una catena molto importante!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A Brescia - Bergamo "smorzo" non esiste (e nemmeno il fra*t*tazzo)..i nostri muratori vanno all'ingrosso o al deposito.


----------



## irene.acler

In Trentino non esiste. In dialetto esiste però il verbo "smorzar" (smorzo sarebbe la prima persona singolare) con il significato di "spegnere" (per esempio, "smorzo la luce").


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> In Trentino non esiste. In dialetto esiste però il verbo "smorzar" (smorzo sarebbe la prima persona singolare) con il significato di "spegnere" (per esempio, "smorzo la luce").


Avendo sentito il verbo "smorzare" anche in altre regioni italiane, credo che non si tratti di dialetto. 
Comunque il sostantivo "*smorzo*" si usa solo nel dialetto romanesco per indicare, com'è stato detto, un luogo di deposito e vendita di materiale 
per l'edilizia.


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

claudine2006 said:


> Avendo sentito il verbo "smorzare" anche in altre regioni italiane, credo che non si tratti di dialetto.



"Smorzare" e' italianissimo; non e' dialetto.  Infatti l'indicazione "smorzando" si trova spesso nella musica.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Certo, _smorzare_ è italianissimo ed è un sinonimo di _attenuare_.

È _smorzare _con significato di _spegnere_ ad essere un uso dialettale. Un altro esempio: in dialetto ligure _spegnere_ si dice appunto _smörtà_. Che però non viene mai italianizzato in _smorzare_.


----------



## irene.acler

S¡, io non ho detto che "smorzare" sia un termine dialettale, e so che si usa in italiano. Ho semplicemente fatto notare il significato che tale verbo acquisisce nel mio dialetto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, a Roma anche, smorzare prende  l'accezione di spegnere.

Quello su cui sto riflettendo e a cui non trovo risposta è la connessione tra _spegnere _e _rivendita di materiali edili._


----------



## Salegrosso

Ma se _smorzare_ significa anche _spegnere_ da Roma a Genova al Trentino (e aggiungo in Veneto), 
di che pan-dialetto si tratta? Non e' per caso italiano anche in questo secondo significato?

E al Sud esiste questa accezione?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Salegrosso said:


> Ma se _smorzare_ significa anche _spegnere_ da Roma a Genova al Trentino (e aggiungo in Veneto),
> di che pan-dialetto si tratta? Non e' per caso italiano anche in questo secondo significato?
> 
> E al Sud esiste questa accezione?



Preciso: a Genova, parlando in italiano, _smorzare_ non vuol dire _spegnere_ e credo proprio che nessuno lo capirebbe in questa accezione. Ho solo detto che il verbo in dialetto ligure per spegnere somiglia da vicino a _smorzare_, ma non viene mai italianizzato.

In parole povere:
- o parlo in genovese: _smorta a lüxe!_
- o parlo in italiano: _spegni la luce!_

Tertium non datur: _smorza la luce_ provocherebbe sguardi smarriti tra gli astanti.


----------



## claudine2006

Salegrosso said:


> Ma se _smorzare_ significa anche _spegnere_ da Roma a Genova al Trentino (e aggiungo in Veneto),
> di che pan-dialetto si tratta? Non e' per caso italiano anche in questo secondo significato?
> 
> E al Sud esiste questa accezione?


Sì, esiste anche al Sud. 
Non ho un dizionario a portata di mano ma, visto che ormai sono presenti nei dizionari anche parole usate solo in un'area limristretta, quest'accezione del verbo _smorzare_ dovrebbe entrarci di diritto.


----------



## Juri

Non direi mai "_spegni_ " le candele, ma _smorza_ le candele, la lampada a petrolio, il fuoco.
NB Lo smorzo e' una parte componente del pianoforte, per diminuire, "smorzare" l'intensità del suono.


----------



## irene.acler

Juri, ma negli esempi da te citati usi "smorzare" in italiano o in dialetto?
In dialetto trentino "smorzare" si usa nel senso di "spegnere" ma anche con il significato di "chiudere": per esempio, "smorza l'ombrela" (= chiudi l'ombrello).


----------



## Juri

Smorzare e' una bella espressione che ci viene direttamente dal latino "smortiare" . Certo, oggi si "spegne" la luce, ma si _smorza_ un lume, una candela; addirittura i suoni possono essere smorzati, e le tinte pure.
Nell'edilizia si smorzava anche la calce.
Interessantissimo il dialettale "smorza l'ombrela!"


----------



## Angel.Aura

sabrinita85 said:


> Quello su cui sto riflettendo e a cui non trovo risposta è la connessione tra _spegnere _e _rivendita di materiali edili._





Juri said:


> Nell'edilizia si smorzava anche la calce.



Forse in questo esempio di Juri si trova la connessione che cercava Sabrinita e l'origine di _smorzo_ in riferimento all'edilizia.


----------



## Juri

Si, infatti c'era la *calce viva*(pericolosa), che credo oggi non si venda più, che andava spenta in improvvisate fosse con l'apporto di molta acqua; poteva quindi essere benissimo anche "smorzata".Fosse che c'erano anche nelle rivendite.
Oggi si trova solo *calce spenta* in polvere e in sacchi di carta,parimenti al cemento.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Juri said:


> [...] si _smorza_ un lume, una candela[...]


Per conto mio le candele si _spengono_ al pari della luce elettrica. Se la luce (o la candela) dovesse essere _smorzata_, ciò alle mie orecchie suona come "diminuire l'intensità della luce", quindi per esempio girare la manopola potenziometrica sul muro per _attenuarla_ (non _spegnerla_). Nel caso della candela... boh, come si attenua una candela? Mettendoci un velo davanti, forse.



> addirittura i suoni possono essere smorzati, e le tinte pure.
> Nell'edilizia si smorzava anche la calce.


Questo credo che non sia altro che il significato canonico di _smorzare_, cioè _attenuare_.


----------



## Juri

Controllando, trovo che il Diz.etimologico  afferma essere "Smorzare altra forma per smortire e vale spegnere, estinguere; metaforic. attenuare".
Anche il De Mauro, nelle sette accezioni di smorzare, cita nella quarta "spegnere:smorzare la luce, le candele".
Le sensibilita' per le sfumature linguistiche sono ovviamente differenti.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah ecco!
Sì, potrebbe essere una spiegazione!
Quindi c'erano posti in cui si vendeva calce smorzata (o spenta) e tutto ciò che si relazionava con essa. Ed ecco che vengono chiamati smorzi.

Bene... un dubbio in meno!


----------

